# Protein in urine



## DCM7 (Sep 8, 2018)

Hi,
my spouse recently took the medical test to apply NZ work permit and found +1 protein in his urine. (repeated test also came out with the same results). then he was told to check GFR( test results normal) Micro Albumin (a little higher than normal range) and ACR (normal). now we are waiting for the decision. in his test reports, the doctor has made a remark saying kidney or bladder disease. we are worried whether visa would be rejected due to this. we would like to hear from people who went through similar experience.


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

Unlikely you'll find someone on the forum who has been through a similar experience. The Medical Assessor (MA) will be making a prognosis on the medical report facts and test results and will determine what cost your spouse will pose to the NZ Health System. If the calculated dollar amount is too high the MA will recommend your Immigration CO to decline the application based on the person not having an acceptable standard of health. If the calculated dollar amount is within the threshold the MA will inform your Immigration CO that the person does meet an acceptable standard of health.
So, with that said, yes the visa application could be rejected on the basis of health, however the decision to decline must be on the advice of the MA.
If the application is declined on health grounds, the person does have options :-
He can ask for a second opinion.
He can appeal.
He can apply for a medical waiver where Immigration determine if having him in the country doing the job he has been offered outweighs the fact he does not meet the acceptable standard of health.

Unfortunately all you can do is wait for the decision.

You could possibly research the condition yourself - maybe even get some advice from your own GP, determine the likely prognosis and see if there's anything you can do now to alleviate it going forward. Maybe your spouse needs medication ? Maybe a change in diet or more exercise ?


----------



## DCM7 (Sep 8, 2018)

we went to a specialist and he said the condition is called Nephrotic Syndrome and can be cured as his condition is not severe. medicines for this is not not expensive. anyways fingers crossed and hope to hear a good news. thanks for ur reply.


----------

